# C. minima (Bast. 1094), Sumatran green type...



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I received this plant in november 2006 from Kai, a really beautiful minima strain.









Firstly looked like probably it melted. But after few months it started to grow up.










More and more...










And finally it flowered, yesterday it opened its first spathe. Really minimum flower buried into the soil. Due to the little size of the flower and the density of the leaves I could not take a good shoot, and trying to remove it, I broke the limp of the spathe... Basically the color is cream white, with some purple in the collar.


















Looking inside the kettle...









and with opened throat...


----------



## corymad (Apr 14, 2008)

nice work Xema, 
I'd realised that your plants retained much of the bullated texture on the cultivars. Are they placed in a lesser humid environment most of the time? 

Pity the spathe broke off.  But being rather prolific bloomers, I reckon that it would sent out another spathe pretty soon.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks for the commet Alan,



corymad said:


> Are they placed in a lesser humid environment most of the time?


They are full time in 100% humidity environment.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

beautiful plant i think the leaves are almost prettier than the spathe your the crypt man!!!


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah, this strain has a beautiful leaf.

Take a close look into the male flowers... there is a kind of bug.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

So that's why it's called "minima"


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats, Xema! I'm glad that this plant recovered nicely.

My submersed leaves look quite similar to the 100% humidity leaves shown by Xema. My emersed plants (maybe 90% humidity?) have more heavily bullated (and fairly round) leaves as shown by the little plantlet I sent Xema.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

interesting so a lower humidity yields more bullated leaves?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice! I have a similar strain - hopfully ONE day it'll decide to grow for me.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Congratulations Xema. That's a nice looking plant.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

This plant is growing really fast, sending runner to near post even.










And these days I got 2 new spathes from it.










Coming soon; inside the kettle views...


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice one xema....


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Xema,
Definitelly growing fast and well under your care. nice one.


----------



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

Hi Xema,
Very nice culture as usual. Do you keep all your emersed Crypts in 100% humidity? Do you favor that over say 90% or 85%? What do you think are the pros and cons of 100% versus slightly lower? 
Thanks,
aaron


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys.

On, humidity ratio, I need to say, I tested the low humidity way for several month with not problem with the plants. I started with this way for some fungal problems. The result went the fungus stayed and I got some bugs pest due to the half opened glasses.
The high humidity way, produces more sensitive and soft leaves but the totally closed glasses prevents bugs and other pests.


----------

